# Gravely



## andypcourt (6 mo ago)

No find oil filter me gravely 5660.what ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Andy, welcome to the forum.

I don't know what engine your Gravely 5660 has, but it may be that your engine has a splash lubrication system, as opposed to an oil pump lubrication system. A splash system does not have an oil filter. You need to check this out.


----------

